# Meerschaum Color Chronicles



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I just picked up a cheap little meerschaum pipe, there are some nice quality ones I want, but since I will not be able to afford them for a while this will have to do. So what I am doing is taking pictures each day after using this pipe to chronicle the color changes. I will be smoking a variety of tobaccos in this pipe, this will give me a fun introduction to meerschaum. I am not touching the meerschaum with my fingers, I want to make sure I do not transfer any oils, so this will be as clean of a color change as can be with this pipe, when I picked it up it was in a baggy too. So here are the first pics before smoking this pipe:










Turns out there is a small crack, too bad I did not see this when I got it. All well, it was only $5


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, so I started smoking out of this little one today. I picked up four different tobaccos, one ounce of each. The four are Straight Virginia, Moose (chocolate), 1776 1/2, and Twist Flake. These are all bulk from my B&M. Here are the first, I smoke one bowl of each of the four mentioned tobaccos above.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

You may be taking pix for another 30 years. Certain cheating bastages warm up their meers and put them in small boxes and blow smoke in too shorten the color changing curve. The conventional process is not exactly lickity-split, I am led to believe.

I await you next installments nonetheless; I am a sucker for a photoessay.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm subscribed and waiting intently on the next update. I am thinking about switching over to Meer, I love their properties and beauty.

I recently read about that 140 year old Meer that they have at Tobacco Barn. Wow, what a beautiful, well colored pipe.

http://blogs.pipetrader.com/TobaccoBarn/archive/2007/05/23/Coloring-Meerschaum-Pipes.aspx


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

The one I got at Xmas is getting nicely black at the bowl, the bowl has not changed perceptibly at this point. (3 mos in...)

Also, if it is pressed and not block, it isn't going to color much.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I might go and buy a meer today :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not sure how long it will take, but I figure no harm done for trying. This is a small bowl, so it might color up quicker than a larger pipe. Last night, the twist flake really darkened up the inside of the bowl, more so than the other three I used. I will be using it again tonight.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Today I smoked McClellands Dark Star from '00 (thanks IHT), Rattray Old Gowrie (thanks IHT), Mary's Mix (B&M blend, vanilla flavored), and twist flake. Color is showing along the top and mid bowl, even the front talon is beginning to brown, at this point no color on the bottom of the pipe. The grains in the pipe are showing also, I guess this is one way to see how much time the carver put into polishing the bowl. I also downsized the pictures.



















As can been seen, near the stem and the pipe, a bit of juice leaked onto the bowl as I was cleaning. So we will see what happens over time to this area. I was not quite as aware of how easily it can pick up the tar and oils while cleaning. I am glad this is an inexpensive meerschaum I learned this lesson on.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe the "juice" will just make it more unique.

This is a neat thread!! Great idea.:tu


----------



## idontknow (Mar 3, 2008)

Good idea for a thread not sure how long this will take tho.
I want to buy a meerschaum but the cheapist one I have seen was $95
Were did you buy one for $5?


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a pretty cool thread. Very interested in seeing how this progresses.



idontknow said:


> Good idea for a thread not sure how long this will take tho.
> I want to buy a meerschaum but the cheapist one I have seen was $95
> Were did you buy one for $5?


May have gotten it from a B&M that was selling it cheap because of the crack. You can find some online for around $40 as well. No fancy carvings or anything, but they still look nice.

http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/catalog.listProducts/catId/339/SMS_Standard_$39.html


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I got this at my B&M, it was a basket pipe, there were a few, actually it was $8 but I got a deal. What I failed to mention, this is a mini meers pipe.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

More color today. I smoked 1776 1/2, Straight Virginia, Rattray's Old Gowrie, Dunhill Medallion Flake, and Basil Rathberry.

The color is progressing down past the talons and starting into the scales of the claw. I am also seeing color starting to show in the feathers/fur on the shank. Color has not reach the entire circumference of the bowl yet, but at the rate this is progressing, I am going to guess it will be there after my next round of smoking.

I am impressed with this pipe, I am using quite a variety of tobacco and I still get the full flavors of each one. Unfortunately I do not have many more different tobaccos to use. I clean out the pipe after each use with a wet pipe cleaner and I rubbed it around the the bowl so as not to build up to much cake as I read that is not good for meerschaum pipes. This is really fun, if you are think of getting a meerschaum pipe, I recommend doing so, not only do you get to smoke your favorite tobacco, you get to watch the pipe change color. There will be more meerschaum pipes in my future.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

idontknow said:


> Good idea for a thread not sure how long this will take tho.
> I want to buy a meerschaum but the cheapist one I have seen was $95
> Were did you buy one for $5?


*Here is a link for decent Meerschaum pipes that can be had for about $30 and up. These are very nice pipes! However, the lower priced Meerschaum pipes are most often not made from Block Meerschaum, they are made from pressed Meerschaum.*


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SR Mike said:


> More color today. I smoked 1776 1/2, Straight Virginia, Rattray's Old Gowrie, Dunhill Medallion Flake, and Basil Rathberry.
> 
> The color is progressing down past the talons and starting into the scales of the claw. I am also seeing color starting to show in the feathers/fur on the shank. Color has not reach the entire circumference of the bowl yet, but at the rate this is progressing, I am going to guess it will be there after my next round of smoking.
> 
> I am impressed with this pipe, I am using quite a variety of tobacco and I still get the full flavors of each one. Unfortunately I do not have many more different tobaccos to use. I clean out the pipe after each use with a wet pipe cleaner and I rubbed it around the the bowl so as not to build up to much cake as I read that is not good for meerschaum pipes. This is really fun, if you are think of getting a meerschaum pipe, I recommend doing so, not only do you get to smoke your favorite tobacco, you get to watch the pipe change color. There will be more meerschaum pipes in my future.


If your not already aware of it, the reason your pipes are coloring so quickly is that they are made from Pressed Meerschaum, not Block Meerschaum. Note: there is nothing wrong with Pressed Meerschaum, however, they are not as dense as Block Meerschaum Pipes and cost much less as well. You will have to smoke at least a dozen bowls of tobacco in a Block Meerschaum Pipe before it even begins to start coloring and the coloring process is much more subtle, taking a very long time to become properly colored!

Meerschaum is naturally brittle, the one disadvantage to pressed Meerschaum, is that it is even more brittle than natural Block Meerschaum!


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Here is a link for decent Meerschaum pipes that can be had for about $30 and up. These are very nice pipes! However, the lower priced Meerschaum pipes are most often not made from Block Meerschaum, they are made from pressed Meerschaum.*


Wheres the link chief?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Thillium said:


> Wheres the link chief?


*Me forget, I be so sorry!!!*

I have bought several from the medium category. They are very well made and great smokers!

http://www.meerschaum.com/instock.htm


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

haha awesome! Thanks a bunch I've been looking for block meers so I wanted to check it out :tu:ss


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Me forget, I be so sorry!!!*
> 
> I have bought several from the medium category. They are very well made and great smokers!
> 
> http://www.meerschaum.com/instock.htm


Do you know if the medium (or standards, since those are cheaper!) are pressed or block? The site says they're all block, but you seemed to contradict that earlier.
I think my present to myself after finishing my first year of college is going to be a meer, and I've been looking at AND. A lot of the standard pipes seem big enough while still being dir cheap, but if they're pressed I'd rather drop the extra money for block.

Also speaking of meers, does anyone know why they're so damn expensive at b&ms? Every store I've been into has meers that look no different than the inexpensive online ones (like AND or tobacco barn), but that start at at least 120. I mean, usually pipe price difference for online vs. b&m is something like 50 vs. 80, not 30-40 vs. 120.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

One member on this thread says pressed doen't change color and another member says pressed changes much quicker. ?????

I am confused????


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If your not already aware of it, the reason your pipes are coloring so quickly is that they are made from Pressed Meerschaum, not Block Meerschaum. Note: there is nothing wrong with Pressed Meerschaum, however, they are not as dense as Block Meerschaum Pipes and cost much less as well. You will have to smoke at least a dozen bowls of tobacco in a Block Meerschaum Pipe before it even begins to start coloring and the coloring process is much more subtle, taking a very long time to become properly colored!
> 
> Meerschaum is naturally brittle, the one disadvantage to pressed Meerschaum, is that it is even more brittle than natural Block Meerschaum!


That is some great information, thank you! I was not all that aware of block and pressed. So if the coloring process is quicker, I grabbed the right pipe for myself and for this MCC. I am certainly going to look into this and gather more info before my next meerschaum purchase. Either way, this is really cool.

For those who are curious, no photos today, worked a long day. I will have an update tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SAjunidog said:


> Do you know if the medium (or standards, since those are cheaper!) are pressed or block? The site says they're all block, but you seemed to contradict that earlier.
> I think my present to myself after finishing my first year of college is going to be a meer, and I've been looking at AND. A lot of the standard pipes seem big enough while still being dir cheap, but if they're pressed I'd rather drop the extra money for block.
> 
> Also speaking of meers, does anyone know why they're so damn expensive at b&ms? Every store I've been into has meers that look no different than the inexpensive online ones (like AND or tobacco barn), but that start at at least 120. I mean, usually pipe price difference for online vs. b&m is something like 50 vs. 80, not 30-40 vs. 120.


I am very confident that the pipes on this site are all Block Meerschaum. The reason, as I understand it, that they are reasonably priced, is that most of the work, if not all, is done by machine. They are not 100% hand carved!

The pipes that most of the better B&M carry, are usually 100% hand made and are most often C.A.O., SMS or some of the other top brands. The Meerschaums that sell for hundreds of $$$ are usually the ones that are 100% hand carved by the top, well know by name, carvers!


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> One member on this thread says pressed doen't change color and another member says pressed changes much quicker. ?????
> 
> I am confused????


Noticed that too and was kinda wondering the same thing.. anybody have some clarification?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

PipesandGOP said:


> Noticed that too and was kinda wondering the same thing.. anybody have some clarification?


Block meer colors slowly but evenly (over a lifetime kind of thing). Pressed (dust glued together) meers will color very fast but may (MAY) result in splotchy or uneven coloring. Then again block meer pipes may also color in splotches - its the luck of the draw (rock), how well it was waxed, and how well you smoke it.

Or so I have heard. And there is no way to tell them apart until after you smoke a few bowlfuls. Although I also heard that pressed meer pipes have a "powdery" feel inside the bowl, while blocks have a soapy tackiness to a damp fingertip.

But both smoke well, and it really comes down to the $$$ difference. Block meerschaum is obviously more expensive, and is used for the hand carved masterpieces therefore even more pricey. Ya' gets what ya' pays for.

RJ


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> while blocks have a soapy tackiness to a damp fingertip.
> 
> RJ


That is just how this pipe feels.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Today I smoked McClellands Dark Star, 1776 1/2, Straight Virginia, GLP Maltese Falcon (I still find this an odd smoke), and Mary's Mix (vanilla). The color has now reached the bottom of the pipe. I was thinking it would take a little more time to get this far, but it is very light, though noticeable.

One thing I will recommend with Meerschaum, they really do not do well with aromatic tobacco if you are smoking non aromatic. The cake on the inside will still mask the flavor of aromatic.

I have not had much English blends in the pipe. The GLP Maltese Falcon is as close as I got. It smoked really well, full flavored and just what I reviewed. There is an English blend called Stonehaven I have been really wanting to try, but that will have to wait until I get a new car. It smells wonderful and I am curious as to how well it will smoke. So far, this pipe does well with an assortment of non-aromatic tobacco.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey man, really enjoying the thread.. I think you've almost got me convinced to buy a meer


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SR Mike said:


> Today I smoked McClellands Dark Star, 1776 1/2, Straight Virginia, GLP Maltese Falcon (I still find this an odd smoke), and Mary's Mix (vanilla). The color has now reached the bottom of the pipe. I was thinking it would take a little more time to get this far, but it is very light, though noticeable.
> 
> One thing I will recommend with Meerschaum, they really do not do well with aromatic tobacco if you are smoking non aromatic. The cake on the inside will still mask the flavor of aromatic.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool thread!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *I'm not sure what you've been told or may have read, but Esoterica's Stonehaven is most assuredly not an English Blend! It is a wonderful blend of mostly Cavendish and Virginias, in no way an English Blend!*


I have little experience with English blends. So when I read English on the label I tend to believe it. Either way, the stuff smells great and I really want to try it.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> ... The cake on the inside will still mask the flavor of aromatic.


*DO NOT* let a cake form in your meer. It could crack the bowl, carbon expands faster/more than the calcium thingie the meer is carved from.

Wipe away debris/ash from inside the bowl AFTER it has cooled with a dry soft cloth silk or similar, not cotton, (or non-fiberous paper towel like Bounty). The dark color is the goop that is being absorbed, thats fine. But not black cake/carbon. Scrape with a fingernail GENTLY if lumps are sticking, thats the start of a cake. You don't want to ream it or scratch too hard, just wipe it off. Meerschaum is delicate stuff.

One of the wonderful things about meers is they don't ghost (much), not having a cake contributes to that quality. Strong stuff could ghost of course, any cherry aromatic will stink up the meer for several subsequent bowls.

And watch the temperature with drier tobacco. I find that drier baccy burns hotter especially in my meer (perhaps I enjoy the raw flavor too much and draw too much). Not touching the bowl to preserve the wax doesn't give you the tactile feedback like you would get from holding a briar pipe. If it gets too hot, it will boil away the wax and the coloring will be affected or negated. You may have to touch the bowl (clean hands!) ocassionally to check the heat.

And NEVER read a newspaper while smoking a meer. That newsprint gets everywhere.

RJ


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I was well aware of your cautions before smoking this pipe. Though it is good to have up for others to see.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> You may be taking pix for another 30 years. Certain cheating bastages warm up their meers and put them in small boxes and blow smoke in too shorten the color changing curve. The conventional process is not exactly lickity-split, I am led to believe.
> 
> I await you next installments nonetheless; I am a sucker for a photoessay.


:r What he said.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I had the day off from work, so I was able to enjoy my pipe and I stuck with aromatics. I was getting a bit perturbed over the fact I was not enjoying aromatics in this pipe the last few times I tried smoking them. So before smoking I did some good cleaning yesterday to get ready for today. I removed some of the cake that was building up and did a light alcohol wipe inside the bowl. Today I enjoyed the full flavors of my aromatic tobacco. I was right that the cake that the other tobaccos produced were getting in the way, with the build up from other tobaccos, it was a noticeable difference after cleaning. This pipe is just getting better as I am learning the ins and outs of Meerschaum.

Today I smoked Mouse (chocolate), Mary's Mix (vanilla), and Basil Rathberry (fruity something) in the pipe. The colors are deepening reaching further down the pipe, the colors on the scales are really starting to show. Though not much on the bottom of the pipe yet, the color is still really light.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I wanted to give an update here as it has been some time. I had some issues a couple of months ago with the floc in the pipe, it broke and I could not find any replacements. After looking for over a month I ended up jigging together a replacement part that was a different size, but it worked just fine. The colors were coming along great:








Then this happened today:








On a cool note, you can see the progression of the color on the inside of the meerschaum.








So my saga ends here, sorry I cannot take this further. Boy this sucks, well when I have some money for another pipe, it will be for another meerschaum. Take this as a lesson, these pipes are extremely fragile, I was simply holding it when I felt something not quite right, a huge crack formed while in my hand. Buy a good quality meerschaum, not a Turkish basket brand.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

An ill-fated journey but at least you got some great photos :tu


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh no! Sorry to see this mishap! It just broke while in your hand? Hot day, wet day, anything atmospheric that could have done it? I've dropped my meer quite a few times and it only bounced a few times (luckily). But its a small non-decorated one.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Yikes. There should be a warning if a thread has pictures of broken pipes. It could give some of us nightmares.

On another note... I have a meer that I paid over 200 for. It is about 8 years old and while the color has darkened it is very slight but evenly spread among the entire pipe (well not the stem). Now I will grant you it COULD be a lot darker by now but it is just in the rotation not used every day. I did use it almost exclusively for over a month to get it dark but when I realized it was going to take a good long time I got bored and wanted to cycle through my pipes again. 

Realizing this when I see on on ebay that is completely darkened I avoid it. I don't mind a used pipe but to get it dark it is HEAVILY used which seems somehow different.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Man sorry to see that.. it was cool while it lasted though. Be sure to post up some pics when you get a new one!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Oh no! Sorry to see this mishap! It just broke while in your hand? Hot day, wet day, anything atmospheric that could have done it? I've dropped my meer quite a few times and it only bounced a few times (luckily). But its a small non-decorated one.


Funny you mention that, this morning there was a heavy rainfall here and the day stayed rather humid. There has not been any other day that had such a high humidity since I brought the pipe home, you may be on to something.


----------



## Corn Mouth (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow those photos have me charmed. :dr I think I'm going to buy one of those AND meerschaum pipes. They look amazing and so cheap too, the b&m's had me thinking meerschaums were out of my price range!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Another great thread comes to an untimely end....I feel your pain....a good journey all the same...thanks for posting the fotos.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Doh! 

Man that sucks!!


----------



## Hash (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot for a awesome thread!! So sorry to see your pipe break...if its any consolation you have convinced me to buy a meer.:tu


----------

